# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل در اتصال به دیتابیس

## pedram_128

سلام
هرچند وقت یکبار خود به خود اینطوری میشه

untitled.jpg

----------


## pedram_128

کسی بلذ نیست ؟

----------


## pezhvakco

سلام
این مشکل بیش تر زمانی برای من پیش می آید که برنامه SQL2000 رو می خواهم در کنار SQL نسخه جدیدتر دیگری اجرا کنم و اگر ابتدا نسخه جدید تر رو اجرا کرده باشم در این قسمت و ارتباط با local مشکل می خوره .

----------


## pedram_128

من تو خیلی جاها این مشکل رو دارم
مثلا بعضی از بک اپ ها رو که ریستور میکنم اررور میده و این مشکل پیش میاد و مجبور به حذف و نصب مجدد میشم
حتی گاهی اوقات بعد نصب ویندوز هم که برای اولین بار میخاد ران بشه این مشکل پیش میاد

کسی راه حلی نداره ؟

----------


## pedram_128

up.................

----------

